# Euroleague



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Any euro fans out there of the euro league? game of the week tonight was epic as Real Madrid beat Maccabi Tel-Aviv. Anyone catch it ?

btw if there's enough euros in here watching the euroleague we should have a euroleague forum =]


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

How did Nikola Mirotic look?


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Dornado said:


> How did Nikola Mirotic look?


Actually he was awful.. one of the worst games I saw of his... to be fair Maccabi really focused on him on D and put up a killer D in general , Real Madrid ended up winning 74-68 in a fantastic defensive game! Mirotic was 0/3 from 2 and 1/3 from 3, he didn't get it going... Bulls picked him right ? on the bright side he's having a fantastic season so far in the best team in europe (he's their anchor despite their star packed team although to be fair they lack some true bigs). 

Overall you should be hopeful Mirotic has a fantastic stroke from 3 and can play inside well too , he just needs the American NBA diet to grow in size like Casspi did and he'll be fine , it seems you Americans turn every body into a beast body hehe


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

It was not a good night for both teams, and Maccabi was the less lucky team, in the crucial moment when Pnini was going for a layup he was probably fouled by Llull, but no foul called of course. After that moment Real scored and was up by three and that kinda broke the game. 
Barcelona is playing like a beast again, while Real is slowing down a bit. I would say that Maccabi is also doing a great job.
I'm surprised that Fenerbahce is not doing better by now, but they did have a tough schedule at the start of this round and there are 9 more games until the end of the round. Second place is just two victories away so anything is possible.
I'm feeling sad for Partizan, they are plagued by injuries, three ACL tears in eight months and all three on starters that are practically best players in the team (Bogdanovic is the only one who is still playing). They managed to lose in Bayern after leading by double digits and they lost against Kuban with some bad referee calls and two Kuban's bench guys shooting 7/7 for three. Until now the only team in group B that won against CSKA Moscow. If they had their fool rooster, or at least 2 out of the 3 injured starters I would say that they had a fair chance to get to the FF, as group A is not as strong as group B. But after loosing these couple of important games, I think it will be very tough for them to get out of the group, though they have signed Sasha Pavlovic and there was talk that if Sasha Vujacic doesn't get a 10 day deal with Clippers he will also sign with Partizan (Vujacic did make this deal with Clippers).


----------

